# enemy territory Received signal 11, exiting...

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen,

Ich versuche auf meinem amd64 System mit ATI Grafik und x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.2 Enemy Territory zum laufen zu bekommen. ET bricht immer mit "Received signal 11" ab.

```

ET 2.60b linux-i386 May  8 2006

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/timo/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak2.pk3 (22 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3763 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Using 8/8/8 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series         

Initializing OpenGL extensions

...using GL_S3_s3tc

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array

...GL_NV_fog_distance not found

... GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic not found

Initializing GLX extensions

...using GLX_SGI_swap_control

...using GLX_SGI_video_sync

XF86 Gamma extension initialized

GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.

GL_RENDERER: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series         

GL_VERSION: 3.3.10524 Compatibility Profile Context

GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add  GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc 

GLX_EXTENSIONS: GLX_ARB_create_context GLX_ARB_create_context_profile GLX_ARB_get_proc_address GLX_ARB_multisample GLX_EXT_import_context GLX_EXT_visual_info GLX_EXT_visual_rating GLX_MESA_swap_control GLX_NV_swap_group GLX_OML_swap_method GLX_SGI_make_current_read GLX_SGI_swap_control GLX_SGI_video_sync GLX_SGIS_multisample GLX_SGIX_fbconfig GLX_SGIX_pbuffer GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier GLX_SGIX_swap_group GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap 

GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 8192

GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(24-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(0-bits)

MODE: 4, 800 x 600 fullscreen hz:N/A

GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits

CPU: 

rendering primitives: single glDrawElements

texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST

picmip: 1

texture bits: 0

multitexture: enabled

compiled vertex arrays: enabled

texenv add: disabled

compressed textures: enabled

anisotropy: 1.0

NV distance fog: disabled

Initializing Shaders

----- finished R_Init -----

------- sound initialization -------

------------------------------------

----- Sound Info -----

sound system is muted

    1 stereo

32768 samples

   16 samplebits

    1 submission_chunk

44100 speed

0x0xec56d000 dma buffer

No background file.

----------------------

Sound memory manager started

Sys_LoadDll(/home/timo/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... 

Sys_LoadDll(/home/timo/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so) failed:

"/home/timo/.etwolf/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

Sys_LoadDll(/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok

Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0xea9dbf40  

Sys_LoadDll(ui) succeeded!

Found high quality video and fast CPU

--- Common Initialization Complete ---

Opening IP socket: localhost:27960

Hostname: homepc.dark.loc

Alias: homepc

IP: 192.168.1.100

Started tty console (use +set ttycon 0 to disable)

execing preset_high.cfg

r_colorbits will be changed upon restarting.

r_depthbits will be changed upon restarting.

r_picmip will be changed upon restarting.

r_mode will be changed upon restarting.

r_texturebits will be changed upon restarting.

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

Received signal 11, exiting...

Shutdown tty console

```

Ich habe jetzt schon diverse Foren durchsucht aber nichts gefunden. Hatte einer von euch das gleiche Problem?

----------

## pjv

I'm not at all knowledgeable about this, but for some reason I had package masked 2.60b in favor of 2.60 because of "getting a signal 11" a long tiem ago. Might wanna try that.

----------

